# Long Island Snowboard Club



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be down. Although I am from staten island. We're close enough to make it work ... Perhaps just a NYC club, if there isn't one already


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

i heard discount! I'd be down, why not?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im from Long island and interested. But im 14.

I dunno how old yall are and stuff.

The best bet would be to take a bus. There are a few bus companies and that would be cool + I wouldnt mind a discount and some xtra trips


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Interested.


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

yea staten island is cool not too far.

Lets hear from some more ppl


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd be interested in this. Also I have direct connections to a tour company that runs some of the bus trips off of LI to some of the local mountains. I actually act as a tour guide for them from time to time as my mother works as an outside travel agent for them. I don't know if I could get it any cheaper but it definitely helps to have some kind of contact in that space.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> I'd be interested in this. Also I have direct connections to a tour company that runs some of the bus trips off of LI to some of the local mountains. I actually act as a tour guide for them from time to time as my mother works as an outside travel agent for them. I don't know if I could get it any cheaper but it definitely helps to have some kind of contact in that space.


Is it island ski tours that goes to windham?...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ifresh21 said:


> Is it island ski tours that goes to windham?...


 No, it's actually fantastic tours.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> No, it's actually fantastic tours.


Oh I dont know that one


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

love the sound of "fantastic tours" and if you guys do a "Long Island Snowboard Club" polo or t-shirt I be down to steezin one of those at my little hill


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> love the sound of "fantastic tours" and if you guys do a "Long Island Snowboard Club" polo or t-shirt I be down to steezin one of those at my little hill


Even though it might be a bit soon for shirts and such... I might have someone that could put that together. As well as another friend to perhaps make some kind of window vinyl.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

91Yota said:


> Even though it might be a bit soon for shirts and such... I might have someone that could put that together. As well as another friend to perhaps make some kind of window vinyl.


Lol, I was actually going to say the same thing... I guess it pays to be pushing 30 as I happen to know a lot of people now who run all sorts of businesses...


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok well lets get a trip planed. I think we should get together and meet up as well before the trip. It will be easier to see who is commited and get ideas for other events. 

Where are you guys located?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm down..


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

DrewDrew said:


> Ok well lets get a trip planed. I think we should get together and meet up as well before the trip. It will be easier to see who is commited and get ideas for other events.
> 
> Where are you guys located?


I'd be down to meet up and whatnot too. Probably bring my brother and a couple friends that would be done as well. I'm in Farmingdale.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm down. Copiague here.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in Hicksville but most nights are difficult for me because I work in NYC. If we set something up I just have to have a couple of days notice so I can work my calendar out. If we are all serious about this, we can start an actual group on Meetup.com and also try to bring in people who are not current members of this forum...


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm down any night of the week after Nov. 6th lol I'm studying for my series 7 right now


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im hauppauge 

how old are you guys


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Im 22 and I live out east. The best night for me is prob a Wednesday. And I am figuring that we will meet in the middle of the island.

Lets get a head count and does anyone have any suggestions on where to meet up?


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

cstrumol said:


> I'm down any night of the week after Nov. 6th lol I'm studying for my series 7 right now


good luck man


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm 29 and live in hicksville. Wednesday's can potentially work for me like I said I just have to work it out. I'm open to location ideas


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

I work two jobs with odd days/hours. Wednesday nights could work though. and I'm 23 btw. I'm sure for everyone's sake we can try to set something up a week or so in advance so everyone can make some kind of arrangements.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

DrewDrew said:


> good luck man


Thanks. I'm 23.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm 24 3/4 

Whenever is good as long as I know about it a few days before.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be sweet if we could get enough member to where a rental house for the season somewhere was possible.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I hear that. Riding with my girlfriend is cool and everything (she skis) but some other riders would be nice to help me progress a bit and ride the mountain harder than I can with her. Sorry babe lol


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

cstrumol said:


> I hear that. Riding with my girlfriend is cool and everything (she skis) but some other riders would be nice to help me progress a bit and ride the mountain harder than I can with her. Sorry babe lol


Yea thats gotta get old


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky for me she is an accountant and will be working some weekends this coming busy season (Jan-April). Hope to meet up with some peeps during those weekends. Willing to drive and about to buy a rack


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

cstrumol said:


> I hear that. Riding with my girlfriend is cool and everything (she skis) but some other riders would be nice to help me progress a bit and ride the mountain harder than I can with her. Sorry babe lol


Lol, I hear you! I actually converted my Fiancee from skier to snowboarder but it still isn't the same. She can shred pretty well at this point but I definitely always take it much more easy when I'm up with her than I do with my other friends.

This is going to be a rough season for me trip wise as I am getting married in September so all my funds are locked up for saving for that and most of my time off is being saved for our honeymoon and wedding prep. I have a trip I'm planning on taking out to Utah with a couple of skier buddies in early December but beyond that if I do anything it's going to be super local and as cheap as possible!


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm essentially a thru-way whore. Either belleayre, hunter, windham on a normal day trip on the weekend. If I know there is/was a storm I'll drive a bit further or hit up Mtn. Creek as it's really fun when there's noone on the mountain and fluffy conditions. Other than that I don't take too many big trips. Going to montreal in december for new years which is a party/boarding trip. Killington on t-day weekend. Thats kind of my extent for trips this year unless a good deal comes around.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

cstrumol said:


> I'd be down. Although I am from staten island. We're close enough to make it work ... Perhaps just a NYC club, if there isn't one already


Staten island here also.... 
im up for a meet up... Finishing up last year of grad school... Most of this winter ill be in the hospital on rotations. But im in the city Mon-thur every day... happy hour meet up sounds like a plan!


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

cstrumol said:


> I'm essentially a thru-way whore. Either belleayre, hunter, windham on a normal day trip on the weekend. If I know there is/was a storm I'll drive a bit further or hit up Mtn. Creek as it's really fun when there's noone on the mountain and fluffy conditions. Other than that I don't take too many big trips. Going to montreal in december for new years which is a party/boarding trip. Killington on t-day weekend. Thats kind of my extent for trips this year unless a good deal comes around.




Windham is my favorite I always hop on the bus on a weekend or something and ride all day. Good stuff.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

What's up boys as a lot of you here know I'm from LI as well. A already have a FB page set up for us here is the link, some of the forum members are part of it already: Login | Facebook

What we can do is post meeting times, locations etc not only on here but on the FB page as well, as I'm sure we all know snowboarders in LI that are on FB but not on our forum you know?

Also We should def have saftey meetings, drinking meetings, and travel coordination meetings every week!! :laugh: 
As far as when you guys want to set things up I'm flexible as I run my own show now :laugh: All I would need is a few days notice on the meetings and I'll clear my schedule. Snowboarding comes first :cheeky4:





cstrumol said:


> I'm down any night of the week after Nov. 6th lol I'm studying for my series 7 right now


Good for you man I've been a broker for 6 years now, and my partners and I just opened a firm in the finance district. If you need any help I also teach classes for the 7, 63 and NYS Life insurance exams, PM me with your info. What company are you looking to work for?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hey guys, i was so pissed last night because of one of my computers crashed again after repair so I stayed up all night had a bunch of safety meetings and started searching some bus companies in the LI area that do snowboard/ski tours.
> 
> If I see more I will edit this post but its a start for you anyway.
> 
> ...



Danril and Island are the same. 

Thats who I usually use

I think they are cheapest and definately convenient for myself


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

im on LI, i got a bunch of friends who ride too


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey do any of us have a blackberry?

Ok well lets get a meeting set up. How is November 18th for every one?

Figures it is far enough in advance, any objections?

I think we have some good ideas and we could make a great group


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

18th works for me.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

18th works for me as well but idk, that might cause a conflict for a lot of would be attendees imo


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there an actual place you guys are going or is that still up for debate?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess that is still in the air what were you thinking


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

what is up with these giants btw...did you see that fumble wtf!?!?!


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't really know to be honest, I just hope it is with in a reasonable driving distance from Toronto. I would love to hit up a mountain with a big group of people who actually wanna ride.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

If anyone is interested, we got a big sick Killington trip from dec 18th-dec 20th.

Only have the details on Facebook
Login | Facebook


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Heres the details copied and pasted:

Arrive Thursday night Dec 17th, Ride Friday and Sat, and leave on Sunday.

3 NIGHTS & 2 DAY LIFT TICKET $300 a person

Everyone will have there own condo, there based on occupancy of 4,6, or8(15 bucks extra a head for the 8 person suite - has hot tub and sauna). Each has a loft, living room, fireplace, and kitchen. Indoor Pool and Hot Tub as well. Condo is walking distance from lift.

Also the town ain't no glamour and glitz but has best night life Vt can offer. Several hangout spots with great food. Every year theres a story to be told from drunk people acting well... drunk

Killington for all you riders out there is simply the most terrain with best lifts in the east (undisputed). 2 gondolas with 6 peaks = awesomeness. It also has the STASH, a Burton themed park all decked out for posers and serious riders.

Not interested in riding? If you just wanna go to chill and party I can get you just the room rate, just let me know.The Price for just the condos is $200.

If you have any questions feel free to call me or email me. I need rooms lists and money around Halloween
Rooms based on reservations, first come first serve


*payment is due by 10/31. PM me if your interested...*


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Am I the only one who can't log into facebook right now?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I think so lol sorry buddy


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Long island is about 8 hours from Toronto, Fyi


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Good for you man I've been a broker for 6 years now, and my partners and I just opened a firm in the finance district. If you need any help I also teach classes for the 7, 63 and NYS Life insurance exams, PM me with your info. What company are you looking to work for?


I'm at Credit Suisse. Been here a couple years and just graduated in May so they took me on full time. As far as the test goes I'm doing well right now. Following the STC study plan, book is done and now I'm just taking practice exams until the day. Thanks for the offer. 

Won't be able to make that trip in December. Day after Christmas I head up to Killington for 2 days then off to Montreal till after new years. Looking to hit up Tremblant, Jay, Bromont and Mont Sutton while I'm up there.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

No problem man, good luck with everything!


----------



## DVphenom7 (Jan 14, 2009)

From Staten Island. Interested as well in this. I usually just drive over to Mt. Creek, Hunter, Blue mtn, etc but that keeps me from enjoying some brews after riding so a bus trip is what I need or a designated driver. Will probably miss the meetup as I work in Manhattan and anything during the week is tough but I can drive out for a weekend meetup.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Staten Island! what what! lol anyone from the dongan hills area?


----------



## DVphenom7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm, Dongan hills is not too far from where I catch the express bus to work. I am over in the Silver Lake / Tompkinsville area.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

cstrumol said:


> Staten Island! what what! lol anyone from the dongan hills area?


todt hill what what! lol i know a few dudes down in dh


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

You guys should make a Staten Island thread and get off our Island :laugh:


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok lets get some ideas for a place to meet. so we see that we have some guys interested in SI and that not too far. I think I am the furthest east. I live in Moriches LI ( i ahve made it from Woodrow to my house is just over an hour)

What do you guys think about a spot right by the Nassau, Suffolk line? maybe near a trainstation or something. Or I am down to take a ride into the city.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Nassau would be good :thumbsup:


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

DrewDrew said:


> Ok lets get some ideas for a place to meet. so we see that we have some guys interested in SI and that not too far. I think I am the furthest east. I live in Moriches LI ( i ahve made it from Woodrow to my house is just over an hour)
> 
> What do you guys think about a spot right by the Nassau, Suffolk line? maybe near a trainstation or something. Or I am down to take a ride into the city.


I live in holbrook man, just north and a little west of you. Shouldnt be more then 20-25 mins. I got a decent group of people that all ride too.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The 18th works for me. As far as location I'm cool with just about anywhere. I live in Hicksville and work in NYC.

I gotta get in on that FB group also... work doesn't let me log in but I'll hit it up when I get home for sure


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

for me any place is good from LI to the city and I know great places all over as I'm sure most of us do. What type of meeting are we talking here, like take over a bar type deal?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> The 18th works for me. As far as location I'm cool with just about anywhere. I live in Hicksville and work in NYC.
> 
> I gotta get in on that FB group also... work doesn't let me log in but I'll hit it up when I get home for sure



Nice! I'm right in East Meadow


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Nice! I'm right in East Meadow


I used to work in East Meadow back in the day. I used to be one of the sr. sales guys at Parkway Car Stereo on Hempstead Turnpike circa 98/99


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Anywhere Nassau / Suffolk is fine with me. Not going to want to drive into the city for a Long Island Snowboard Club.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

let just meet a mountain (prefferably one with snow on it)


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

cstrumol said:


> let just meet a mountain (prefferably one with snow on it)


Yea if anything Ill show up at the mountain and get the discount not to be a leech or ne thing lol


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

parkway nice!!! lol I heard some interesting stories about that place


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

heeeeey. anyone here go to windham? I got a season pass there this year ... haven't been there in 2 years but I'm excited. Had a pass to camelback last year and wanted to change it up. 

Anyone heading out to VT to start the season early? I was thinking maybe Mt.Snow nov 14. never been there before though.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> heeeeey. anyone here go to windham? I got a season pass there this year ... haven't been there in 2 years but I'm excited. Had a pass to camelback last year and wanted to change it up.
> 
> Anyone heading out to VT to start the season early? I was thinking maybe Mt.Snow nov 14. never been there before though.


Windham is basically my home mountain I take a bus up there all the time.


Im up there pretty often


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome! it's been a while for me but i loved it. I remember them having wider trails than usual and some fun terrain on the sides. I've only gone there when it just snowed though so I guess my memories will be better than what it is for most of the season. Any idea what week they usually open? Can't wait maybe I'll see you up there.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

From NJ, but currently living in Central Islip, work at Melville.

Nov 18th should be fine for me.. 

I am 25 and still a noob.. 
Just got surgery done on July 14th so i wont be riding as hard this year.. 

I got 4 trips planned already,

Nov 21st, 2 days (Okemo)
Dec 12th 3 days(Whiteface)
Jan 10-15 5 days (Jay Peak) only $359!!
Jan 30 2 days (stratton)

I hope my leg holds up..


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok if I don't have this business trip this weekend I wanted to take a trip somewhere and ride. Would anyone want to join?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Ok if I don't have this business trip this weekend I wanted to take a trip somewhere and ride. Would anyone want to join?


Is anyone open around here yet?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Around here.....no. Killington might be opening a few double diamonds off K1 this weekend and Sunday River has a few trails open.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not gonna drive the 6hours for shitty icy conditions at Killington and Sunday River is way to far for a 1 day event... Is anyone planning on being open before Thanksgiving?


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Planning to go to Okemo on the Nov 22st after the warren crapper movie..


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

so what's up..
is the general consensus Nov 18th?
where's everyone meeting? what time?
I think DrewDrew mentioned Croxley's in Farmingdale


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea Didn't go anywhere this weekend. Didn't feel like driving so far for those so so conditions. Looks like next weekend the fun begins!!!! 

Croxley's is a great place! what time on the 18th?


Ok well Belle is opening the 14th and they are having a winter party there with a rail jam so that should be cool. That weekend I am definitely riding. I am thinking to go to Vermont that weekend regardless of the fact that I work at Belle and am expected there :laugh:

FYI I will be riding the weekend of the 14th whether I go with people or alone, so if you would like to join PM me anytime, or send me a message on facebook if you are part of the page. I would much rather go with some ppl but going alone doesn't bother me either.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I might go to Belle that Monday depending on the conditions


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome well keep us posted, if work isn't too busy I might be down to go


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

WOOOOOO! So in case anyone was wondering I passed my series 7 and ready to meet up any day. We still shooting for the 18th?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

nice!! Congrats on the exam!!!!! as far as the 18th goes I personally have no clue hahaha


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in for Wed the 18th.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm down too just give me a confirmation...what time are we shooting for 8pm?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm down.. but how bout something earlier?
10 cent wings start @ 5 & $4 pints start @ 7...


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

I am good for anytime on wednesday croxleys is a good place I think lets get a time... how about 630?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

630 is fine w/ me.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

630 works for me


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

works for me as well


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm good with that


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I can probably still make it. I have to make sure I don't have any client meetings scheduled. I definitely won't be there at 6:30, I probably won't be able to get there till at least 8 myself...


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Definitely not making it now. Grade 2 MCL sprain playing hockey last night. There goes the early season...


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Are we all still meeting up tomorrow @ Croxely's ??


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yea. Forgot about that. I'll be there. I'm going to PM you guys my cell.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

ok cool so everyone is getting there like 6:30 I'm coming from the city so I might get there a little later I'll send you a text, but I'm sure I'll notice our group when I walk in :laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I might be more like 7. Not sure yet. Going to take the bike tomorrow so I may shoot home and get the car first.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm trying to get out of this freaking business meeting my company put on my shoulders today.
If I can postpone I'll be there but closer to 8ish


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sure we will still be there at 8, lol I need a good drink I'll tell ya that


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeaaa, guess I missed the good stuff... I've been lacking due to a 3rd job. But hopefully this new one picks up so I can ditch one of the others!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

lol, are you coming tonight?


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Noooot 100% sure to be honest. Crox in Farmingdale? We shall see.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill be there at 630. Just came back across the bridge.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Fun time last night guys.....awesome meeting you and can't wait for next time...


Monky sorry about the flying fry :laugh:


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

It's all good bro.. LOL
It was cool meetin up with u guys too.. we should plan another one for next month


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea deff, It was a good time we should see if we can get more ppl next time


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm down for next month although we will probably meet to ride before that,

and yea we do need to get more ppl there next time, maybe do something like a bar/grill and have 20 of us feast and drink hahaha put like 5 tables together


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm pissed I had to miss this the other night. Business is business these days though and I had to handle mine so I can afford to go on any trips this year! I'm definitely in for the next one and hopefully I'll be able to get in on the first trip we coordinate. I'm out in Utah from the 9-12 of December but should be able to get a day trip in after that.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

a day trip here after Utah LOL that will feel interesting to say the least


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

*Whos going?*

I live in Brooklyn and I was advised to check out this thread for local riders (local to me at least). Is anyone headed up to ride this weekend? let me know, Im down!! IM dyin here!!!!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

might go mon/tue depending on the conditions.. where in bk u from


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys want to do a day trip somewhere on Dec 26/27 or Jan 2/3??


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Im planning on hitting Windham this sat..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

As am I, but I'll be teaching my girl most of the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

new LI member here


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Change of plans. Girl is not coming.

I'm going to do Windham even though the snow is going to miss them. Any of you guys want to meet up for a few turns or a beer at the lodge? 

Welcome Timmieh


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

*Im in for some riding*

from brooklyn too been looking for some people to go riding with. this is sick keep me posted. Im out of town for a bit but Im down to get out there jan4th on.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

SnowNinja said:


> I live in Brooklyn and I was advised to check out this thread for local riders (local to me at least). Is anyone headed up to ride this weekend? let me know, Im down!! IM dyin here!!!!


whats up BK native...i live on the border of bushwick and queens.. i might go riding this weekend


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cifex said:


> As am I, but I'll be teaching my girl most of the day.


let me know when ur gonna go with your girl to windham cuz i might just take up on that.
my girl is new to snowboarding too, so we can let the girls be girls while we do some shreddin ourselves lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Well this idea fizzled out......

Going to Summit County tomorrow, SuX0RS!! :cheeky4:


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

will be at Jay peak all week next week, any advice or recommendations?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What's your skill level?


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

intermediate all mountain, (blues/blacks)
Still a noob at the park though..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Jay is most famous for its glades. Moonwalk woods off the Metro Lift is a good place to learn and get the hang of em. That lift starts spinning a half hour before the others. The stateside glade is another easier one. If your comfortable with glades the Beaver Pond is another to check out. The Jet is a great groomer (steep). I'm hesitant to recommend the places I like, cause I'm not sure how good you are and don't want you to get horribly maimed. I don't recommend going into the glades alone. 

Definitely bring a face mask and dress appropriately. Jay is usually cold as fuck and The Freezer will make you cry. Have fun and explore.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

If u will be there next week also, wouldn't mind having a guide.. 
will pay in chinese food and beer.. lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Negative. You might convince Rob though. (MysticFalcon). He lives about 30 min a way.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks cifex.. ill def check those glades out wit my group.. 
if u change ur mind aboud heading up there.. let me know.. we gonna have HOT STEW and beer the whole week


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Sorry for the late reply, I'll try to be much better checking this forum...I live in Brooklyn Heights, literally 50' from the Bk bridge and the 278(BQE)...I always down for carpooling, and I contribute  I dont do the girly thing and cop out of chipping in cuz Im a chick lol....let me know when you're down and Im in!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This thread is pretty dead lately. Just got back from CO last night. Probably head up somewhere next weekend. Maybe southern VT depending on conditions.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

SnowNinja said:


> Hey Sorry for the late reply, I'll try to be much better checking this forum...I live in Brooklyn Heights, literally 50' from the Bk bridge and the 278(BQE)...I always down for carpooling, and I contribute  I dont do the girly thing and cop out of chipping in cuz Im a chick lol....let me know when you're down and Im in!


oh so u must live close to panda sports then right? oh no wait, panda is by the verrazano..wrong bridge lol


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Jay peak is awesome, went there over my christmas/new years vacation twice. Glades are amazing and if you plan on riding the trees specifically one day I would suggest setting your stance back a bit if there been a dumping. I went after they got 2 feet and was in my glory in the trees all day. didnt see a trail unless it was leading me back to the lift.

also, I will probably be at windham this weekend. most likey sunday and also with the girlfriend. she skis though and will be our first time there so we might be exploring a bit the first half of the day.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

windham is nice. it can get a bit icey especially now since it hasnt snowed in quite a while. the trails are wide and not too short.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

the following weekend I'll be at killington on saturday and another mountain in the same area on sunday. Purchased a bunch of ski VT passes which I need to start burning as my schedule fills up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

LoL its all good, Im closer to Paragon actually  So let me know when ur down, Im always game to meet new friends/riders...Im actually hitting up one of the hunter area mountains Tomorrow (Saturday) Either Belleayre,Hunter or Windham...let me know if ur game?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I booked a Super 8 in Brattleboro. Prob do Stratton and Okemo.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

prolly Belle on tuesday.. i don't have the luxury of having weekends off like the rest of u guys
u know what i'm talkin about cifex lol.. sshhhhh


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Im in queens 19 m =) sadly my skill level is 0 haha i have been looking around to see how to get started in snowboarding looks like a lot of fun. you guys have any tips? as i don't have any friends who snowboard i think getting connections here is a great start =) I've been wanting to snowboard for a while it looks really fun and just awesome. I have went skiing before but didn't really like the whole two 6 foot sticks on my feet it was very uncomfortable i tried a snowboard and it felt good and just felt like i would have more control but never tested that theory out. Why i have waited so long? well i didn't have a way to do the sport cause im stuck in nyc and just one of my family members goes but he goes once a year while im in school. Now that i have a car i would love to go venture out with my girlfriend and try it out. But i have no idea where to go so im open to any suggestions. Any tips are appreciated.


Im the kind of guy who's afraid of heights but will go skydiving =)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

*Its ok Newbie*

Hey there and welcome to the world of riding! 

First of all let me say, being in NYC is no reason why you cant ride. Too bad for you no one pointed you in the right direction. There are plenty of little ski shops that have tour buses that take you up and bring you back for a reasonable fee(includes lift ticket). After choosing a resort of your choice I would have recommended booking a lesson with an instructor, there are pkges that include rental and lower lift tickets. You and ur girl would def have a great time learning together.

Now that you have your car, its a matter of getting to know google maps very well...read up on resorts close to NYC and see where you'd like to visit after doing some research and getting seasoned riders opinions from here or anywhere for that matter, everyone will have something different to say about the same resort.

After you fig out that you really want to get into it, all you have to do it fig out what gear to get, and I think this forum will help you very much with that.

Am I missing anything riders? I think I did pretty well covering this cry for help


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

SnowNinja said:


> Hey there and welcome to the world of riding!
> 
> First of all let me say, being in NYC is no reason why you cant ride. Too bad for you no one pointed you in the right direction. There are plenty of little ski shops that have tour buses that take you up and bring you back for a reasonable fee(includes lift ticket). After choosing a resort of your choice I would have recommended booking a lesson with an instructor, there are pkges that include rental and lower lift tickets. You and ur girl would def have a great time learning together.
> 
> ...


+1 on what was posted. There are a couple of decent mountains within a 2-2.5 hour drive from LI/NYC. I just got back from Hunter Mountain this past weekend. Trails were good. Lodging is affordable. Next month I’ll be going up to Windham for President’s Day weekend. When I’m not going up to NY, I go to a really small mountain in CT that has night skiing called Mohawk Mountain. Its very small, BUT, affordable and a great place to get in some practice and get on some trails.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Krypto: Go on meetup.com and join the NYC snowboard club. They do day trips to Hunter / Windham / Snow every weekend through Emilio's and few other shops.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

HEy thanks a lot guys this forum is definitely the most helpful form ive ever been on. Usually there not neewb friendly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

the interweb is your best friend. and google is the cousin of that best friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Pheeldo said:


> the interweb is your best friend. and google is the cousin of that best friend.


Hahaha soo true.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

I'm late to this thread but I live in queens and would love to go on group trips. I'm 27 and have been boarding for about 12 years. Have you guys gone on any trips yet?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea we really haven't had a meet yet
if u wanna sched a trip go for it.. i'm down as long as i have the day off


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I totally forgot about this thread... I farked my back up this past weekend so the rest of my season is now in doubt. I'm hoping I heal up sufficiently to at least get a couple of days in during Feb/Mar. If there is a trip planned for this group let me know though because I just might be willing to do more serious damage just to get riding again!


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone interested in heading out west next season to either utah or jackson hole?


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Thread has been a little slow but I am going to Hunter tomorrow for some freshies. Leaving Staten Island around 5- 5:30am. I have a 2 seater if anyone wants to join me or meet up there.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you have room for gear? Also do you go through jersey or queens when heading up to hunter from si?


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually shoot right to the outerbridge and turnpike to 80-17-thruway. I would be afraid to go through too much city especially during morning rush hour. Yes I have room for gear. It's a coupe with back seats but they wil be folded down for the gear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

anyone trying to go this weekend or next? trying to go to either stratton or okemo. willing to do 1 or 2 days. it would have to be saturday or sunday....i live in long island, and am looking for someone to split gas and tolls. and motel if staying overnight. i stay at the everyday inn, in rockingham(i think thats where it is) its 65+tax for 2 people 78+tax for 4 people. but i can't fit 4 people and equipment in my car. i can get 3 people max...unless someone wants to donate a snowboard rack?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Yo I'm new and I'm from long island. Where do you guys ride at?


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Heading up to stratton today. 5 dudes from staten island/ brooklyn but we are all set on rides. If you are looking for some people to ride with while up there let me know and I'll shoot you my number or email. 2 boarders/ 3 skiers.

FYI last friday I still went up solo to Hunter, 30+ inches powder ungroomed except for belt. It was epic. Patrol didn't say anything about us launching over the wood fences on cliff into huge stashes. Lots of off trail riding that day


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i might go either to windham or hunter next wed:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

word up, do any of you guys from brooklyn skate? im always out in bk during the spring and summer


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i used to skate a looong time ago. all i do in the summer is play handball and softball and watch youtube videos about snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i used to skate a looong time ago. all i do in the summer is play handball and softball and watch youtube videos about snowboarding


word, where do u reside at? some of my friends live in bushwick, some in williamsburg, some in bed stuy .. so im usually all around skating. we skate at the BQE spot, mccarren park, and if were lucky we ride the autumn bowl. and i usually go to the bowl jams at owls head skatepark in bayridge.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

BUMP this thread for the 2010/2011 Season.
Planning on taking many day and overnight trips this year with various mountain locations.
I'll be driving from the East End of LI.
Got decent amount of room in the ride for extra peeps to share cost of travel. Also got room for 4 boards on the roof. (2 with mine up their)


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

yea yea! Not from LI but am from SI and myself + 2 buddies go to hunter quite frequently as well as a trip or 2 to stratton. Might be a little early to be looking for fellow travelers though lol we are still a couple months away before this east coast thinks about anything decent


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm between Central Islip and Flushing. But due to another ACL surgery 3 weeks ago, I don't think i can go as often as I would like this season...

But have fun yall!!


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Chin up zippy. My GF just had ACL surgery on the 3rd. She is my normal partner and she is pretty bummed as well. There's always good times in the lodge though! Keep it together and possibly a trip down south for their winter when you're nice and healed!


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

I plan to be at Jay Peak in Jan.. hopefulle i can board by then..


----------



## 06Trailskillz (Sep 13, 2010)

new to the site and was told about this forum, started last yr picked it up real quick... hitting creek, blue, windham up this yr.. some weekend trips and day trips. hows it goin?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome guys!! I'm between my house in LI and the apartment in the city. I'll be riding like an addict this season so whenever anyone wants to ride this season hit me up!!

I also have a little crew from SI that I go with. Cstrumol SI is a small island you probably know them :laugh:


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

*East LI to VT*

Hey fellow Islanders,

I just got my 10/11 season pass and decided against Windham this year and went with Killington instead. If there is anyone on here with a schedule similar to mine (Sundays and Mondays off) hit me up and I'll gladly pick ya up on my way to the mountain. Also planning at least two (hopefully more like 4) trips up from Sunday-Tuesday so if anyone is on here that's in school or with nothing else to do and wants to hit Killington let me know.
FYI-they already have snow.


----------



## Pwise08 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm def trying to go this season. I generally ride, Creek(for the park). Hunter(to just ride, maybe hit any natural features on the Belt). Havent been to Wyndham yet. I usually try to get a weekend trip to Vermont in every year. 
I'm on north shore ass-end of Nassau otherwise known as Bayville. I'm stoked,

Btw- is there anyone at there that has mastered spins yet?! Cause Now that i got me grabs down (more or less) its time to throw some spins in.


----------



## Tygris (Jan 16, 2010)

Great idea. Sunday, Mondays off... there should be like 3 of us planning to go anywhere, often. Queens to LI. Definitely worth going in large groups


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> awesome guys!! I'm between my house in LI and the apartment in the city. I'll be riding like an addict this season so whenever anyone wants to ride this season hit me up!!
> 
> I also have a little crew from SI that I go with. Cstrumol SI is a small island you probably know them :laugh:


Definitely is a small island. Shoot me some names and ill let you know. I'm set for this winter as well. My gf tore her acl a couple months ago so no skiing this season for her. Luckily my frriend finished his CPA exam and it ready ride all winter. And we will for sure as I am picking up my new awd ride this weekend! :cheeky4:


----------



## jshiNe (Jan 2, 2009)

hey is this thread still active? I figure a lot of places are opening up soon and wondering if people are down to catch a session!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey bro.....thread's not really dead but I did notice since joining that ALOT more people use the Regional Chat section of this Forum then the LI Snowboard Club thread.
So just hit up the North East thread and you'll find a buncha peeps from the NY and LI area, myself included.

Shoot me a PM if you ever wanna ride together. Checking multiple threads is kind of a pain.


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

this thread is still kicking! Hey just to let you guys know i am looking to ride something in vt on monday, okemo or stratton is looking good


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey man!! yea it's still kicking lol....I'm down to go on Monday just don't have a ride 

You going for the day?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

--bigtime-- said:


> Hey bro.....thread's not really dead but I did notice since joining that ALOT more people use the Regional Chat section of this Forum then the LI Snowboard Club thread.
> So just hit up the North East thread and you'll find a buncha peeps from the NY and LI area, myself included.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you ever wanna ride together. Checking multiple threads is kind of a pain.



Didn't see your post until after I posted mine, yes you are right but all the LIers out there we need to own this thread. Keep our chats here and post ride reports and rants as well, so like you said we don't have to snail search for fellow powhounds.

I am down to ride any day!! so if anyone is taking a trip up and looking company or to split trip costs etc.... let me know. I've got some pull at a few of our mtns. as well so sometimes (depends on if my hook up is there or not) I can get free lift tix!!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

cstrumol said:


> Definitely is a small island. Shoot me some names and ill let you know. I'm set for this winter as well. My gf tore her acl a couple months ago so no skiing this season for her. Luckily my frriend finished his CPA exam and it ready ride all winter. And we will for sure as I am picking up my new awd ride this weekend! :cheeky4:


Hey man sorry I pull random disappearances sometimes. That sucks for your girl but more time to shred for you :laugh:

Shoot me a PM with your info and we'll talk I'm looking to head up to ride ASAP and get this started so whenever your down let me know


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

Im in Brooklyn and I will be spending quite a bit of time in PA this year, Shawnee is the closest mountain to my house there (10 min) so Ill probably be taking advantage of that. I definitely will be going to VT at least a couple times this year as well.


----------



## Tygris (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, finally gettin my gear wet for this season. Me and many friends will be at Mountain Creek on 12/26-28. Nice way to start up my season. If anybody will be around, let me know.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

I will be getting wet at Shawnee on the 24th, this friday. Anyone?


----------



## LanaLou212 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Going to Hunter*

3 of us from LI are going to Hunter on Tuesday -- if the Blizzard is over and I can drive up there...  This will be the first time I have gone!


----------



## jshiNe (Jan 2, 2009)

let me kno' how hunter is. i've always wanted to check it out. have funnnn!!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

LanaLou212 said:


> 3 of us from LI are going to Hunter on Tuesday -- if the Blizzard is over and I can drive up there...  This will be the first time I have gone!


I'll be there Monday and Tuesday with a buddy of mine learning.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone going to Blue Mountain tomorrow Friday the 31st?


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

I never went, too warm. Whats next?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone planning on going up tomorrow? I'm probably going up solo mission from LI as of now and debating between Bellayre, Hunter, Windham and Jimminy Peak...


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

Myself and another fellow staten islander will be heading to hunter bright and early.hit it hard and fast and probably out by 2


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm going to end up at Windham myself...same deal though on the road by 6 off the mountain by 3 at the latest


----------



## DonSantanaNYC (Dec 23, 2010)

Goin out this sunday with a few heads either Mt Creek or Camelback whos down?... Let meet up..


----------



## sunpark570 (Jan 12, 2011)

Could be into Mountain Creek but would be calling it an early day. I'm in Brooklyn on Sunday. Anyone around? (PS - headed to mt. snow Sat. if anyone wants to meet up.)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

hey guys Mountain creek would be the best bet this weekend if you are looking for something going on. Neversummer is having a public photo shoot with their new feature they are releasing. If they get a good enough shot of you then you win lol....

I'm trying to ride this weekend both days but can't decide on a mountain. Transportation has become an issue as well lmao....vehicle has planned to fall asleep and not wake up....

I would love to make this a dope as weekend if you anyone want's like maybe get 4 or 5 of us together or whatever and rent a place sat. night...let me know


----------



## DonSantanaNYC (Dec 23, 2010)

That sounds good. I have a dinner party to go to sat night.. I will def be sumwhere on sunday not sure either creek or camel.. Where do u live?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Long Island... Nassau


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Shit, I'd be all over this meet up but my Jets play Sunday and I gotta work Saturday.
Have fun whoever goes up.
Just did three days at Killy from Sun-Tues and had a blast.
I'm def in for the next one.

Also, don't forget this is a peak weekend pretty much at every mtn.


----------



## DonSantanaNYC (Dec 23, 2010)

yea gonn be tons of people out... this weekend.. Imm prob gonn catch some of the game @ the lodge when its time for a beer break. Yea man im goin out next week again .. Hit me up if ur in.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Don, Game don't start till 4:30pm otherwise I'd do exactly that too. But with that timing I'd be on the road already to drive back to LI and it's not the kind of game I'd be cool with just listening to on the FAN.
Unless people are talking about going up Sunday and staying over till Monday.
If that's the case I'm totally down and would recommend the Cave Mountain Inn for lodging.

As far as next weekend goes, I'll be heading back up to VT for Sun-Tues again at K-Mart.
Right now it's looking like a solo mission so if anyone wants in lemme know. I get rediculous prices for both Lift Tix and Lodging.


----------



## DonSantanaNYC (Dec 23, 2010)

yea i got u.. I was gonn watch the first half then hit the slopes n finish my day @ about 8, then drive back. Im a Giants fan lol so.... i can afford to miss some of this one. Im down for next weekend but i work during the week its hard for me to take off. I would be down to go.. im sure one of my boys would be down also..


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Thread bump!!!!


----------



## Nicole.Amina (Feb 22, 2011)

I go to school in Garden City and I live in Queens so not too far. I'd be interested in any trips you guys do (given I have the time).


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Posting to subscribe to this thread. I'm in Queens, technically part of Long Island  Geographically anyway.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya buddy!!! Looks like we are gonna have some good trips this season. And yea queens is long island haha. Although some can't seem to understand :laugh:


----------

